# Mini and Series 4?



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a roamio pro and a mini. I would put the roamio in my room and the mini out in the living room.

here's my question. my roommate has a Series 4 Tivo. If the series 4 was added to the network, would the mini be able to see his recordings? I'm pretty sure we won't be able to use the Series 4 for any recording but could the mini access his tivo recordings on the mini that would be in the living room?

we're trying to kinda set up a whole home dvr type thing.

Thanks in advance for any tips and advice.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

lapdog12 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a roamio pro and a mini. I would put the roamio in my room and the mini out in the living room.
> 
> here's my question. my roommate has a Series 4 Tivo. If the series 4 was added to the network, would the mini be able to see his recordings? I'm pretty sure we won't be able to use the Series 4 for any recording but could the mini access his tivo recordings on the mini that would be in the living room?
> 
> ...


What are you calling a series4? If its a premier as long as all units are on the same account it should work.


----------



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

it's pretty much an all black box and on the front it says "Series 4" and that's it. All I know is that it does have a cable card and it's only 2 tuners.

Unfortunately, it won't be on the same account. Not sure how we could pull that off, unless we transferred his tivo to me.

Thanks for the info!

EDIT: Just did some research and it looks like just a basic Tivo Premiere. I'm going to look around to see if it has moca capabilities without having to buy an adapter.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lapdog12 said:


> it's pretty much an all black box and on the front it says "Series 4" and that's it. All I know is that it does have a cable card and it's only 2 tuners.
> 
> Unfortunately, it won't be on the same account. Not sure how we could pull that off, unless we transferred his tivo to me.
> 
> ...


The Mini will not work if you only have a 2 tuner Premiere, you do need the 4 tuner Premiere for the Mini to work, the 2 tuner TP does not have a built in MoCA, the 4 Tuner TP does have a built in MoCA and a way to bridge the MoCA to the router without the purchase of any other hardware. TiVos not on the same account can see each other but can't play any recordings from one to the other.


----------



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Les!

I would be buying a roamio pro as the "main base" for the mini but I wanted to know if the mini could see my roommates recordings on his basic 2 tuner premiere. 

Seeing how we won't be on the same account, we won't be able to play his recordings on the mini. I was also thinking that since he's on a month to month maybe I put his tivo in my name and he just pays the monthly service.

It would be nice to have a "whole home dvr" in a sense and get rid of all the cable boxes.

Thanks again for all the advice and information.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

If his TiVo is over 3 years old call and cancel. They will offer you lifetime for $99. Take it then transfer the unit to your account. You will also get a slight discount on the fee on your Roamio


----------



## lapdog12 (Dec 14, 2013)

sweet, i'll have him look into that.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

doesnt the mini have to be a slave to one or the other? Not both at the same time?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

vurbano said:


> doesnt the mini have to be a slave to one or the other? Not both at the same time?


Yes, but that doesn't stop you from browsing the other Tivo's in the house in the bottom of the Now Playing list and streaming from them.


----------

